# Crested Gecko - Morph 2011 Awards!



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

On break at work and I am a little bored, so without further ado lets get things underway. I would love to hear, or if possible see your crested gecko morph of the year.

So please post a picture of your favourite morph this year, it can either be one of your own geckos or one you have seen online. Be interesting to see the general trend of peoples preference : victory:

*For me, its ever popular full Pinstripe!*


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Liam17 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> On break at work and I am a little bored, so without further ado lets get things underway. I would love to hear, or if possible see your crested gecko morph of the year.
> 
> ...


The one that has been popping up a lot lately is the Tri colour. I think they're stunning but I still do prefer Halloweens (my personal pref)
A lot of people have become more interested in halloweens too though and there has been quite a big demand for them too.


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris18 said:


> The one that has been popping up a lot lately is the Tri colour. I think they're stunning but I still do prefer Halloweens (my personal pref)
> A lot of people have become more interested in halloweens too though and there has been quite a big demand for them too.


Halloween Harleys are definately one of the best colour combinations out their. Next to the Red cream-cicles!:mf_dribble: Good taste!

But do Tri-colours qualify as a morph? Personally I don't think do...


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine would have to be this "Piebald Crested" :devil::devil: he just looks so cool but i know alot of people dont like him:gasp:


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

MaMExotics said:


> Mine would have to be this "Piebald Crested" :devil::devil: he just looks so cool but i know alot of people dont like him:gasp:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/images3id.jpg/image


I caught wind of this from a Pangea member not so long ago, but hadn't seen any picture of it. Just done a trawl through the forums and came across the original thread if anyone's interested:

Piebald crested (pics) - The Pangea Forums - Crested Geckos & More

Its caused quite a lot of commotion. If the colours can be re-produced we could very well be looking at a very rare new morph! Great find MaMExotics!! :notworthy:


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*I like them all tbh. Personally tri-colours aren't a morph to me either! If I really really had to pick a favourite though it would probably be the Halloween.  *

*My little Halloween. (which I still have my fingers crossed it turns out a girl!)*

*Partially fired*









*Partially fired*









*Partially fired*


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Ooh, not sure if I'll ever find the pic of it again but was seen on this forum. Will have a good go later when I'm home. There was a red one with really nice pinstripe. Think that would get my vote even over a nice harley.


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Liam17 said:


> I caught wind of this from a Pangea member not so long ago, but hadn't seen any picture of it. Just done a trawl through the forums and came across the original thread if anyone's interested:
> 
> Piebald crested (pics) - The Pangea Forums - Crested Geckos & More
> 
> Its caused quite a lot of commotion. If the colours can be re-produced we could very well be looking at a very rare new morph! Great find MaMExotics!! :notworthy:


thanks i was keeping up with that thread you posted and the one on here for a few weeks after i heard about it, The original guy who had it sold the male + all his offspring to some big breeder in the US for $35,000
Now im just waiting for news of the albino it must be out there some where


----------



## Crestieguy (Nov 19, 2011)

Got to agree with the Halloween on this one. I like them that much it's what I've asked my mrs to get me for Xmas lol. 
That little baby is a cracker lulu


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

Crestieguy said:


> Got to agree with the Halloween on this one. I like them that much it's what I've asked my mrs to get me for Xmas lol.
> *That little baby is a cracker lulu*


*Still hoping its female, so at the moment, thats my little Lailah  :flrt: She came from Julie and Lauren at Rhac-Shack *


----------



## Crestieguy (Nov 19, 2011)

LuLu said:


> *Still hoping its female, so at the moment, thats my little Lailah  :flrt: She came from Julie and Lauren at Rhac-Shack *


Hope it turns out for you. 

I'm trying to find a cracker so if anyone knows of any......

Anyways enough of me sidetracking this thread lol


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is one of my favourite babies we hatched a few years ago. At times he would be almost white, with bright gold swirls.










Also, I know there are some Super Dalmatian fans on this forum  Post up


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Here are a some I like

I like the eyelashes on this one










Halloween 










Orange










Red









Tri










Dark









Black (Not sure if it's real)










And also the dalmations with different coloured spots


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well technically none of them are morphs since they haven't been proven genetically (yet)
So my question is, what makes halloween etc a 'morph' and not tri colour?

Also I'm getting more and more attracted to Reds (bi colours and plains), mostly due to thegexfiles red group and hatchlings.
I think plains don't receive enough attention, they're just as stunning as harlequins IMO


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Mine would have to be, full pinners and extreme harlequins.


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris18 said:


> Well technically none of them are morphs since they haven't been proven genetically (yet)
> So my question is, what makes halloween etc a 'morph' and not tri colour?


I wouldn't class Halloweens as a "morph" either. Which Is why I replied with

"Halloween Harleys are definately one of the best *colour combinations* out their. Next to the Red cream-sicles!:mf_dribble: Good taste!"

Personally speaking their morph is harlequin, its just the colour that signifies the halloween aspect. And its the same with Tri-colours, its just the colour. There is no pattern variation from a harlequin.

But that is the problem, the lines are blurred. When a breeder starts producing odd colours for example red/ cream harlequins they tend to coin that combination as a morph i.e Cream-sicles. As time goes on I would guess that most of these variants in colour will become separate morphs, but unfortunately most are in that transition phase right now is it or isn't.....

Any way what about physical morphs guys? I know the Germans had some good success with larger crests and the furry morphs.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Liam17 said:


> I wouldn't class Halloweens as a "morph" either. Which Is why I replied with
> 
> "Halloween Harleys are definately one of the best *colour combinations* out their. Next to the Red cream-sicles!:mf_dribble: Good taste!"
> 
> ...


That's pretty much what I was going to say, halloweens is colour variant of the harlequin trait. I beleive tri colours (or the ones I've seen) have a different trait to normal harlequins though. IMO the third colour which is usually always blonde is extended portholes to make another layer of colour as they're always bright blonde/white just like portholes. So IMO they do have a trait that other harlequins do not. Basically from my point of view tri colour is a combination morph of harlequin and extended/enlarged portholes but that's just me : victory:

As for structure, I do like the heads on the larger side but some do have really wide heads and I'm not fond of those. Long thick crests are also awesome but again, i'm not fond of the long pin likes ones.

P.S. sorry for turning your thread into a debate!


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris18 said:


> P.S. sorry for turning your thread into a debate!


Haha, it's no problem at all. Its just the stage we are at with crested gecko breeding at the moment. As I said the lines are really blurred I think they may always be lol :2thumb:

But that piebald :gasp: that's surely going to mix things up!


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I will always have a soft spot for harlequins! Especially the orange or halloween harlequins! 

I do love the colourings on my new little boy though! He's normally darker on the grey bits (almost black but my camera washed the colour.) I don't normally go for the lighter coloured harlequins but there was something about him!


----------



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

Loving his dorsal pattern Kelsey :2thumb:

I think some of the Red with White markings Cresties are just awesome. The contrast is incredible. 
Also i'm a sucker for Yellow Cresties if they're nice and bright.
I'm hoping I'm lucky enough to find a nice bright Yellow & White male next year.
Fingers Crossed :mrgreen:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

UKCrestie said:


> Loving his dorsal pattern Kelsey :2thumb:
> 
> I think some of the Red with White markings Cresties are just awesome. The contrast is incredible.
> Also i'm a sucker for Yellow Cresties if they're nice and bright.
> ...


Aww thank you!! He's only a year old at the moment so he's only gonna get more pretty :flrt:

I've also got a yellow (yellow tiger.) She can be bright when she wants to be, and she's got some pretty little red markings just above her ears!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I like my Orange Tiger female but having seen the Tri-colour i am loving this morph :2thumb:.


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Some great pictures in there! Surprised no one pulled up the Marble morph, that's quite interesting.

I mean just take a look at this gorgeous little fella:

Marble Crested Gecko - YouTube

And a lighter, more broke up Marble:











This below is as close to marble that we have produced from our paring. So hopefully there are more of these to come:


----------



## sasca (Sep 29, 2011)

Well my personal favourite is totally biased as its my own boy. I love the fact his base is so light yet he fires up nearly black along his markings. He was a rescue when he came in and is now a right little pig. Don't know what he technically is though...



















I am kind of in love with that pied as well lol. I like contrasting patterns so softy for the harlys


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

sasca said:


> Well my personal favourite is totally biased as its my own boy. I love the fact his base is so light yet he fires up nearly black along his markings. He was a rescue when he came in and is now a right little pig. Don't know what he technically is though...
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Looks to me like an Extreme Harlequin. What a stunner! : victory:


----------



## sasca (Sep 29, 2011)

Liam17 said:


> Looks to me like an Extreme Harlequin. What a stunner! : victory:


Thats good enough for me :2thumb: i need better pics of the guy though!!!


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Liam17 said:


> Some great pictures in there! Surprised no one pulled up the Marble morph, that's quite interesting.
> 
> I mean just take a look at this gorgeous little fella:
> 
> ...


Isn't that pretty much a tiger/brindle with a posher name?


----------



## sasca (Sep 29, 2011)

kelsey7692 said:


> Isn't that pretty much a tiger/brindle with a posher name?


That's what i thought but im no expert so didn't say...


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Personally the plainer and lower the contrast the better.. I really don't understand (personally) the fascination with harleys, tri colours etc..

I think patternless, tigers and other low contrast morphs are much more attractive!

Here's a little girl I've reserved for the new year! I've been half heartedly looking for a few months and this is my favorite little one I've found in all that time!


----------



## holdenc85 (Jan 25, 2010)

I think my favourites are the phantom pinstripes  I have a great baby I produced this year that I am going to keep as a hold back , its truly stunning with some great yellows and oranges with a dark brown pinstriping  I will put a picture up after dinner : victory:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Personally id say tricolour is a morph, if your classing markings as morphs a harlequin has a base colour and then markings ontop, a tri colour is a harlequin with the 3rd colour ontop, to me making them a morph.

Halloweens, creamsicles, blondes, reds, yellows etc are the colours.

Um my favorite.. I love pinstripes with full dorsals :flrt: Im also liking my tricolours.


----------



## Jenni270986 (Jul 31, 2005)

i vote for Halloween pinstripe... here's pumpkin, produced by me last year. (no flash with uv tube to show true colours)










Jenn


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jenni270986 said:


> i vote for Halloween pinstripe... here's pumpkin, produced by me last year. (no flash with uv tube to show true colours)
> 
> image
> 
> Jenn


His dorsal pattern is beyond amazing not to mention his background colour :mf_dribble:
I'd be over the moon if I produced something like that, congrats


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Jenni270986 said:


> i vote for Halloween pinstripe... here's pumpkin, produced by me last year. (no flash with uv tube to show true colours)
> 
> image
> 
> Jenn


What were his parents? He's gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## holdenc85 (Jan 25, 2010)

heres the picture :2thumb: 








please excuse the poor picture as it was took on my phone :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and jenni that is truly stunning :gasp: if you ever sell anything like that please pm me :notworthy:


----------



## Jenni270986 (Jul 31, 2005)

Dad (splodge) halloween pin








mum (splat) pin









i've got 4 growing on at the mo 

jenn


----------



## sasca (Sep 29, 2011)

Jen that little fella is amazing!!!! well done!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Jenni270986 said:


> i vote for Halloween pinstripe... here's pumpkin, produced by me last year. (no flash with uv tube to show true colours)
> 
> image
> 
> Jenn


 OH MY what i would do to get that gecko, he is beyond beautiful ugh.... im truly speechless. What an incredible crestie!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Jenni270986 said:


> i vote for Halloween pinstripe... here's pumpkin, produced by me last year. (no flash with uv tube to show true colours)
> 
> image
> 
> Jenn


Oh sweet mother of mercy :flrt: I bet he's unbelievable in real life :mf_dribble:


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> Personally id say tricolour is a morph, if your classing markings as morphs a harlequin has a base colour and then markings ontop, a tri colour is a harlequin with the 3rd colour ontop, to me making them a morph.
> 
> Halloweens, creamsicles, blondes, reds, yellows etc are the colours.
> 
> Um my favorite.. I love pinstripes with full dorsals :flrt: Im also liking my tricolours.


Definately agree with you here, I am still unsure about Tri-colours though. I have a few harlequins that display brown, orange and cream but I still class them a harlequin. 

Perhaps I need to change my pattern of thought  I must be a little out of date lol


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Jenni270986 said:


> Dad (splodge) halloween pin
> image
> mum (splat) pin
> image
> ...


No wonder the baby is soooo pretty!!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Liam17 said:


> Definately agree with you here, I am still unsure about Tri-colours though. I have a few harlequins that display brown, orange and cream but I still class them a harlequin.
> 
> Perhaps I need to change my pattern of thought  I must be a little out of date lol


Well everyone will have different opinions on what makes a tri colour. 

Imo as well as a base colour and harlequin markings they need a substantial amount of cream to qualify as a tricolour. A harlequin with a couple of white portholes or white pinstripes doesn't count as a tri they are just harlequins with portholes or pinstripes.


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> Well everyone will have different opinions on what makes a tri colour.
> 
> Imo as well as a base colour and harlequin markings they need a substantial amount of cream to qualify as a tricolour. A harlequin with a couple of white portholes or white pinstripes doesn't count as a tri they are just harlequins with portholes or pinstripes.


I think I have just slipped with the times lol : victory: I feel like I need someone to set the time on my VCR


----------

